# Buck Orpington



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Cross between a Buckeye rooster and a Buff Orpington .
1st pic is at 4 weeks old last is at 12 1/2 weeks. Same chicken.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like him. He's interesting.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

He is big the BO hen behind him is a week older.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Supa-sized!


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

First pic is SOOOOOOOO cute!


----------

